# To those viewing litters!!!!



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

When the breeder says do NOT view other litters before coming to see theirs, there is a very good reason for it. PLEASE do as they ask and do not *LIE*.

We had someone come to see the litter a couple of days ago, as usual asked them not to view another litter beforehand due to risk of infections etc. They came, played with the pups etc etc etc. Rang that night to say that they didnt want our pup because the ones they had seen on the way to us (the local puppy farm) were lighter built and that was what they wanted (we told them they were chunky, show type pups on the phone, they were obviously window shopping!!).

And yesterday, the puppy they were looking at started getting sick. Vet says he has a VERY serious infection. We will be taking him back tomorrow to either risk very aggessive treatment that may well kill him, or to have him put to sleep. I cant even put into words how angry I am.

Dont look at the pics if you are sensitive, he is one very sick puppy..

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.




































Pray for this little man please


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, my word - that is horrendous!!!! Hugs and best wishes for your little man and yourselves. Send those piccies to that horrid person to let them see what they have done!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So so so sorry for you hope he gets better soon, poor little boy


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

OMG poor little mite.

Hope he makes a full recovery.

Why do people inisist on lieing and agreeing not to visit other litters on the way and then doing it. I think most people on here are aware of the problems that can be caused it is people who phone round to loads of people and are determind to get a puppy that day rather than waiting for the right dog to come along.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

spid said:


> Oh, my word - that is horrendous!!!! Hugs and best wishes for your little man and yourselves. Send those piccies to that horrid person to let them see what they have done!


Trust me, if i had an email address for them i would


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh my god-poor little man! I'm just gobsmacked here! I can't believe that something so simple could be so serious for the pups. That would never have crossed my mind that by me being around other pups I could almost kill another pup. I'm almost in tears here! I vote for this thread to be made sticky as it is an excellent way for potential owners to see just how much damage they can do to a little baby, without realising the consequences. Does anyone agree? I hope He's gonna b ok. Me & Monty are praying for him. Xxx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

It is a huge risk seeing other litters on the same day as infections can easily be carried by the people viewing the litters, and young pups are of course unvaccinated so have little defence against diseases as well as infections. Most breeders will ask you not to view others like we did, but as this thread shows, people do lie. There is a very good chance this puppy will die because of their stupidity, I hope this thread deters others from putting pups at risk of this. He i in a lot of pain and incredibly sick.

If they had said they'd visited the puppy farm they wouldnt have got through the door. I've heard of countless sick pups from there, including some with parvo.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh no the poor little man he looks dreadful...I hope the vet can make him better, how bloody stupid where these peope? Not only hae then pssed this on to your baby they've taken one from a puppy farm who obviously has the same illness...stupid irrisponsible idiotic fools.
xx


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

That is horrendous! I would call them and inform them of what they caused, they might just be ignorant, chances are the pup they do want to purchase will be a very sick mite..

Maybe all breeders should insist viewers wash their hands and get some antiseptic gel to rub on all over their arms and get given a clean towel to rest on their laps for when they pick the pups.. Would that help bar some of the germs?

If I was to view a litter I would only appreciate a concerned breeder with strict measures in place and it would offer me even more reassurance that my future dog would have been looked after as best as it could before it joined my family.

Hope you pup makes it through.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> Oh no the poor little man he looks dreadful...I hope the vet can make him better, how bloody stupid where these peope? Not only hae then pssed this on to your baby they've taken one from a puppy farm who obviously has the same illness...stupid irrisponsible idiotic fools.
> xx


Well, im pretty sure they havent got a pup at all. I think they were one of those idiot families who think a fun day out is going to visit cute puppies and playing with them, with no intention of buying one


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

that's really awful, can't you trace that person, she called you didn't she?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

dodigna said:


> That is horrendous! I would call them and inform them of what they caused, they might just be ignorant, chances are the pup they do want to purchase will be a very sick mite..
> 
> *Maybe all breeders should insist viewers wash their hands and get some antiseptic gel to rub on all over their arms and get given a clean towel to rest on their laps for when they pick the pups.. Would that help bar some of the germs?*
> 
> ...


We do actually do this with all visitors, shoes left outside and hands washed, but it doesnt get rid of everything unfortunately which is why we ask people not to visit other breeders.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

shutterspeed said:


> that's really awful, can't you trace that person, she called you didn't she?


Yes, we have a phone number for her. But im sure she wouldnt care anyway and there is no way of proving that it was her (although we and the vet are 100% sure thats what it was!!) so it would be very difficult to go any further with it.


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Yes, we have a phone number for her. But im sure she wouldnt care anyway and there is no way of proving that it was her (although we and the vet are 100% sure thats what it was!!) so it would be very difficult to go any further with it.


I would still call her and inform her of what she has done, whether she was the cause of the infection or not. Like I said some people are just ignorant and oblivious to consequences. I know a few like that and knowing they might have cause a pups death which I am sure was not intended in the first place might bear some good possibly life changing experience. In case they thought of doing the same to some one else.


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG how terrible, poor little mite fingers crossed he pulls through
Stupid people.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohh gosh, poor little guy.
Praying that he will pull through.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

oh no. god what was at that puppy farm to cause such a terrible infection in your puppy? 

can i ask would it be ok for people to visit litters on different days (so between viewings, they shower, change clothes etc)? Would that be considered acceptable to do?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> oh no. god what was at that puppy farm to cause such a terrible infection in your puppy?
> 
> can i ask would it be ok for people to visit litters on different days (so between viewings, they shower, change clothes etc)? Would that be considered acceptable to do?


I dread to think 

And yeah, we dont mind different days


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Awww Jess sending some healing vibes for the little man and hope he pulls through xxxxxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

So so sorry jess, i really hope he gets through it. sending healing puppy vibes xxx


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

This is one of the reasons I INSIST that people dip their shoes at the front door, then take them off in the hall wash their hands and arms with safe 4 hand wash, and can only have the pups on their knee's if I place a blanket of ours over knees, having said that I dont really have people that are looking for a pup come to me when the pups have arrived, the only people that I will handle the pups are people that have been on my waiting list for a LONG time, and are definately having one, so they are not going seeing other litters before coming to me, plus of course family and friends that also are fully aware of the situation.

your pups looks awfully sick, I hope it pulls through ok with no lasting damage. broke my heart to see such a little thing in so much obviouse discomfort. please keep us updated.

mo


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, that sounds horrible  I really hope he makes it through, he looks so poorly  Any news on the little man? How is he doing?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

He's asleep on the sofa with me now. He is very tired, bless him. He is also very hot, he has a really high temp. He keeps trying to get out of the blanket and panting, but the vet said its important to keep him warm, so i feel really sorry for him.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I would call them and say give me an email address so you can see what you have done 

Poor baby, I hope he/she is OK....


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

poor little guy


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

thats terrible! i am so sorry, the poor wee puppy.

i have to admit it hadnt even crossed my mind that that could happen. though i have never been in a situation where i have more than one litter in mind anyway.

i hope he pulls through xxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Poor little mite. He looks soo uncomfortable.

I hope and pray he makes it.

Thanx for sharing with us as i never would have imagined anything like this could have happened. we get people to take off shoes and wash hands but just goes to show that is not enough


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

I hope your little guy pulls through ok. I never knew something like this could happen.
Can I ask a practical question then, how long should you leave it between viewing litters? I'm sorry if it's insensitive to ask it now with you being so worried about your puppy, but if people know how long they -should- leave it between visits then this might not happen again, because I didn't even know this was possible.
My thoughts are with you and your pup.
xx


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

I would imagine that if you shower change clothing, and sterilise your shoes between visiting, and the puppy owner also give you sterilising hand cleaner etc before you go into the pups that should be ok.

Mo


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Stephny691 said:


> I hope your little guy pulls through ok. I never knew something like this could happen.
> Can I ask a practical question then, how long should you leave it between viewing litters? I'm sorry if it's insensitive to ask it now with you being so worried about your puppy, but if people know how long they -should- leave it between visits then this might not happen again, because I didn't even know this was possible.
> My thoughts are with you and your pup.
> xx


Thats not insensitive at all, i posted this to let people know what can happen and thats a very sensible question :thumbup:

We just ask people not to see other litters on the same day so that they will (hopefully!!!) have had a shower and a change of clothes before looking at our pups. I dont know what others do, but i would say that would be the most reasonable thing to ask 

Its interesting to see that a lot of people weren't aware of this sort of thing, hopefully this thread will do some good, that was what i had intended when posting it. I fully appreciate that the majority of people wont realise what can happen, which is why we make sure to say on the phone about it but its good for people to know beforehand so they're not offended when a breeder asks them not to visit other pups (or kittens!)


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

oh god poor baby 

hope he's ok 

how can people be so thoughtless and stupid?!?!?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

poor little thing, he does look poorly, do the vets know what it is he has caught ?? do you need to keep him away from the rest of the litter, can they give him medication, i do hope he pulls through,


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, he is in isolation, but getting lots of human attention which he loves!

The vets arent sure exactly what it is other than he is reacting to a bad infection, his glands are swollen and he has a very high temperature, they have given him some strong antibiotics and we have to take him back tomorrow when we will make a decision on whether to go for a very aggressive treatment they mentioned which has never been tried on a puppy (we plan to take the responsibility for the outcome and try it) or have him put to sleep. It will depend on what the vet says is best for him, if he is not strong enough for the treatment he will have to be pts, or if he is improving on the ABs we will continue with those.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

is he the only one left of are there other pups about too??

fingers crossed for his trips to the vets that they can sort him .


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> When the breeder says do NOT view other litters before coming to see theirs, there is a very good reason for it. PLEASE do as they ask and do not *LIE*.
> 
> We had someone come to see the litter a couple of days ago, as usual asked them not to view another litter beforehand due to risk of infections etc. They came, played with the pups etc etc etc. Rang that night to say that they didnt want our pup because the ones they had seen on the way to us (the local puppy farm) were lighter built and that was what they wanted (we told them they were chunky, show type pups on the phone, they were obviously window shopping!!).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness, thank you so much for posting this at such a rotten time for you and your little one. 

I had absolutely no idea of the dangers so it's good to have been informed. Incidentally, the breeder we got Basil from said nothing at all about not viewing other litters which is a little worrying now I know what can happen.

Really hope the outcome is a good one for you - keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Hope the little boy starts to improve


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope he feels better soon, poor little thing. Xx


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Praying for him and that the other puppies do not get it. xxx

Hopefully your message has been heard, I certainly had never contemplated this before.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

i hope your little one starts to improve soon.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

so sorry to hear about your little pup. were his littermates with him when he caught this infection ? terrible


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Poor little love 

Sending healing vibes xx


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

so so sad
sending hugs (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) and wishing little pup a speedy recovery and hope his litter mates aren't going to get poorly 

some people are so f***ing stupid and selfish


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh my heart goes out to you and the little one. Sending as much positive vibes as i can muster.

All the best.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no poor little mite  

To be honest i wouldnt have even thought about not visiting other litters, The cross infection wouldnt have crossed my mind unless pointed out. 

Hope he pulls through


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks all!

The people did not handle the rest of the litter, or even go in the same room. They were literally just stopping in (they told us it was on the way back from visiting family locally) to see the available pup but also to meet the adult dogs and check they were what the family was looking for. The rest of the litter were all asleep so we didnt bother waking them to let them see them.. thank god!! We are of course, keeping a close eye on them. They start going to their new homes next week so fingers crossed everything is ok with them or we will have to hang onto them for a bit longer.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh bless him, i hope he recovers soon he looks terrible poor little mite. Sending healing vibes and licks from Bracken and Ben.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

O my God Jess I am so sorry for you and your young pup.

Words cannot express how sorry I am and am praying he pulls through and the rest of the pups are ok.

How selfish can people be....Getting some kind of kick out of visiting puppies when nothing else to do.

Yes they do need to see what they have done but as you say what is the point....these lowlife don't care about anything.

Fingers crossed Hun

xx


----------



## WoodyGSP (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the sick puppy hope it pulls through Is there anything you can give to the others as a precaution?


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

oh my.... poor baby he looks like he needs a huge cuddle!! poor boy....i would seriously send her ics by mobile or something...stupid c** xxx fingers crossed he pulls throughxxx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

i think this should be made a sticky.....people need to realise the damage this causes!! xx


----------



## Lucysmom (Feb 13, 2009)

thank you Jess, for drawing my attention to this issue, we are breeding our Jess this summer, and were not aware that such illnesses can be passed so easily to puppy's.
the two times that I have gone to view a litter its only been that litter I was going to see. I was on a waiting list for a long time for Tal and crossed half the country to get Jessie so thought others did the same.
How innocent am I? I will also state to my future pups owners vist one litter one day and mine another thanks very much.

hope the little guy gets better soon

Rachel and the gang!


----------



## daisy34 (Dec 5, 2009)

So sorry to see the little one unwell, Im sending positive thoughts and wishes.
Such an awful experience that could have easily been avoided if the couple had listened.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> i think this should be made a sticky.....people need to realise the damage this causes!! xx


Agreed.....
xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG i am so sorry about your pup. its so awful of the people to lie and put his life at risk. I hope he will be ok and the rest of his litter. I think from nwo on people should ask names and contact numbers of who is visiting. I am just so sorry,


----------



## lilacbabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Just read your post . 
I hope the wee fella gets better soon .
Stupid people and even stupider !!!! puppy farmers !!!!!

Let us know how he is getting on


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh dear god 
I am so so sorry, the poor little mite he looks terrible.
What horrible people!! 
I hope he pulls through, he's too young to go yet


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor baby I hope he pulls through and is a happy bouncy lab puppy again soon. I wasn't aware of this so I think it should be made a sticky as well


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Poor little guy  how horrible for him. Can it be passed to the other pups?

I must admit, I had never heard of this either, good of you to highlight!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

How is the poor wee pup this morning?


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Oh bless the little mite.......

I must admit i wasnt aware at how quick these things can happen. When we had pups the new owners only saw pics etc till 4 weeks then they could visit .......hands washed, anti bac gel etc and towel on lap, thinking these steps would be enough. 

I hope little one pulls through and other pups are ok


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

spid said:


> Oh, my word - that is horrendous!!!! Hugs and best wishes for your little man and yourselves. Send those piccies to that horrid person to let them see what they have done!


let me just say that would be the nicest thing i would i hope i dont have to put up with people putting my lil pups at risk when i breed as i will seriously make heads roll

sorry for my rant Jesse i hope this little one makes it


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just wondered how it went at the vets? Don't know if I've missed the post or not?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hi,

Update for you all. 

The baby went to the vets first thing this morning, sorry for the late update. We had a different vet today, it was the practice owner who we have known for about 15 years (i used to compete against his daughter in eventing!). He is mainly an equine and large animal vet and is very much a no nonsense type, if the dog needs to be pts for its welfare he will say that regardless of what the owner thinks, so we were sure we were leaving there without the pup.

His face had swollen up terribly overnight, his lips are each about an inch thick, many of the spots burst overnight too, the ones around his eyes had so his eyes were full of blood.

But, the vet was very pleased that he was bouncy, happy and wagging! He has a temp of 104 which is very high, so that tells you what a lovely little man he is as he must be feeling awful yet he is still happy to see everyone. Vet said he thinks he has a good chance as long as he continues eating and drinking (he has put on weight since the last visit - very good sign!!) so recommended we go ahead with the very strong course of ABs. They are not licenced for use in dogs under 12 months so it is a risk, but they are the only thing strong enough to stop the infection and without them he will die. So, we have taken the responsibility for doing that and OK'd the treatment. He had an injection this morning and starts the tablets tomorrow. Already his lips have gone down a lot and he has even been barking for attention! He went into the garden for the first time today and LOVED rubbing his poor sore head in the cool grass, bless him!

The vet doesnt think the other pups are at risk, he is pretty sure the pup must have had a small scratch (probably from playing with the others!) that allowed the infection in in the first place and we have checked the others over very carefully and they are fine. He is having to stay on his own as a precaution though and we are keeping a very close eye on the other pups of course, but they all look fine.

So, the next 48 hours is the worrying time with the treatment, so lets just hope it all goes ok...


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Glad things are looking up. Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## BentleysMeow (Apr 2, 2010)

sounds like the little mans got an awesome amount of love to give i hope all goes well with this little guy.hes going to make a great family member x

i had something simalir happen with a litter of kittens its infurating but people do tend to just think we are just tryiong to make sure thier taking one of ours rather then another furbay from somewhere else even when we exsplain the infection values of not visiting other litters on the same day! i hope this gets made a sticky x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The breeders on here could maybe use those pictures in the future to explain to people why they can't do this


----------



## BentleysMeow (Apr 2, 2010)

i totaly agree i was heart broken to see this little bundle in such a mess if i was his furma id be frantic  its fantastic that he has such a loving owner whos willing to fight what ever caused the infection the kitten i had that got infected pulled through but only after a lot of tlc and seems this little guys got bucket loads of it weldone furma! x


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Poor little man i have only just found this thread. I am glad he's feeeling a littel better he sounds like he has a lovely personality. Sending positive vibes he continues to improve xxxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

poor little thing hope he starts to improve soon. we had a puppy once that was poorly with blisters round his little eyes and mouth, it was in a very poor way, the vets said it had puppy strangles i think it was called, and it needed antibiotics, it looked very much like your poor little pup, it was heart breaking, but he did get better thank goodness,


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Poor little pup.  I do hope that he pulls through and makes a full recovery.

People hate to think it but they can carry disease and parasites from litter to litter on their hands and clothing so I don't blame any breeder taking extra precautions to safeguard their puppies.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

staceydawlz said:


> i think this should be made a sticky.....people need to realise the damage this causes!! xx


totally agree, i hope he pulls through


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Is it this? http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/62105-puppy-strangles.html


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

This is a picture of a pup with strangles.

http://littlesilveranimalhospital.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/For-website.jpg

Any news on the puppy? is it any better?

Mo


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

That's not good =[ We were asked not to view 2 litters on the same day. We saw 4 litters, over 4 days, and used alcohol gel before and after every viewing and after washing hands, like you would on a everyday basis we used alcohol gel also. Just to try to stop infection.


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh no what a ad loss of a beautiful puppy! I hate when people "window shop" for puppies i hate the risk of infection they spread so eaily between different litters! Also when people bring their own dogs i dont allow it its highly risky to the puppies health. Good luck with him !


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

But strangles is hereditary, isn't it?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

The vet didnt say anything about strangles, he said it was an infection


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks like puppy cellulitis to me, but I am no vet. I've only seen one case in a puppy before. It was caused by another puppy playing rough and tumble and nicking the puppy, then infection got in.

My horse had it too


----------



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

Sent you a PM! x

Just some pictures to show people our puppy who is getting over puppy strangles - such a horrible thing but looks very like what Jess's pup has.

8 weeks









Getting worse...









Hairloss









Hair regrowing, approx 15weeks


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh Jess I am heartbroken for you, I hope the little chap is getting better now and going to make a full recovery, what a time you are having with these pups, and such a lovely looking bunch.

Good luck with his recovery and all positive thoughts that he is fine now and in the future.


PS - yes please mods make this a sticky


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

That is horrible, I have just found this thread and mortified! I hope the little chap makes a full recovery, it must be so hard for you x

Edit: Do you mind if I crosspost first post?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Kim645 - I have just replied to your PM before checking here, but i will repeat (briefly) what i said in the PM for anyone else reading this.

The vet did take swabs of the babies face to check there was nothing very nasty going on there when we first took him to the vet. The results of that do seem to confirm what they originally thought, that he has a very nasty infection and the face sores are his reaction to that. Having known a pup with strangles that a friend owned I do admit that it was one of the first things to occur to me, but that was one of the things that the tests would have specifically picked up and (presumably!!) it was negative as the vet did not say it was strangles, he just said it was a very nasty infection.

The pup doesnt actually have crusty skin like your pup had either, his face is just very very swollen and its like he is bleeding through the pores or something, its really hard to explain! But it hasnt shown any signs of turning to scabs at the moment.

Glad to see your pup recovered so well, fingers crossed our little boy will have a good (and quick!!) recovery.


----------



## ButterflyBlue (Mar 29, 2010)

glad to hear that you've managed to diagnose what the problem is, i really hope your pup recovers quickly and stays strong... my prayers are with you.. he is lucky he has owners like you..


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my good god im so sorry have just caught up with this thread

the poor little chap sending lots of love to you all and hopeing for a good outcome to this xx


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

I have my fingers crossed and really hope he start the road to full recovery really soon, poor little mite.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor baby, hope he's ok x


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

How's pup today?


----------



## nikkynoo (Apr 6, 2010)

If i was you i would make and demand that anyone who comes to veiw you pups . I think everyone should. When we went to go and collect are Tia the first thing they made us do was to rub the alcholl stuff you have in hospital on our hands. 

I hope your little pup gets better soon.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I just found this thread---Poor little guy--I do hope he's still on the mend and showing improvement all the time.

I had no idea that things could be passed so easily. I'm sure people lie about it because they think you're asking them not to see other litters because you just want to sell a puppy. They probably figure (especially if they went to a puppy farm) that buying a dog is like buying a car or a sofa, and you window shop around, compare prices, try to get the "best" deal for your money. And you, as owner of the commodity, like a car salesman, want to make a sale. They no doubt never stop to think that you watched them being born---heck you nursed mom through her pregancy--and have cared for them and planned for them and nothing could be further from a commodity. They're like family!

My thoughts are with your lovely little puppy. He sounds like an absolute sweety and anyone would be blessed to be able to take him home.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh..thats terrible!

I do hope he pulls through!


People who lie are aweful, I'm so sorry that happened to your little pup!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I have just posted a thread with some pictures of this little guy and our two "keepers" in the pics forum, but for anyone who wants to see what a lovely little pup this is, here's a video taken today. He is truely the sweetest puppy and he never stops wagging!!

YouTube - 06042010260.mp4


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> I have just posted a thread with some pictures of this little guy and our two "keepers" in the pics forum, but for anyone who wants to see what a lovely little pup this is, here's a video taken today. He is truely the sweetest puppy and he never stops wagging!!
> 
> YouTube - 06042010260.mp4


oohhh  i just want to take him home and give him a big huggle


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> I have just posted a thread with some pictures of this little guy and our two "keepers" in the pics forum, but for anyone who wants to see what a lovely little pup this is, here's a video taken today. He is truely the sweetest puppy and he never stops wagging!!
> 
> YouTube - 06042010260.mp4


Oh my goodness, he's so adorable and sunny. If I lived in the UK, I'd be there to squeeze him and give him a loving home. What a sweet little puppy. I'm so glad he seems to be responding well to treatment.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww bless him, poor lil guy, he is adorable, look at his lil waggy tail, so so cute, I want to take him home hehe.
x


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

oh my!! are you keeping him...i think it would be a hard struggle for me if we had a litter and something like that happend to one of the pups or a big op or something because id get so attached to it having to be its mum for a while id end up keeping it lol (something tells me ellie shouldnt be bred from as i could end up with 10 dogs all at once which id keep haha) xxx


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

oh that is terrible I just caught up with this thread that is heart breaking 

What stupid people 

Do people really think that breeders say these things just for the sake of it 

I really hope he gets back to good health, keep us updated on his progress, It will be worth keeping before (he was ill), when he became ill and after pic of him to make a new thread about and have as a sticky at some point to highlight the seriousness (is that a word) of visiting other litters on the same days.

All the best to you and little pup x


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

Omg...I really hope he pulls thro.....hugs and lots of love to you and your little man...xx


----------



## kim645 (Nov 3, 2008)

Any news on the pup?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing--I keep checking to see if there's any new news on him.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

How's puppy now?


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Did I miss an update on this little fella?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I think he made a full recovery


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

I only just read the thread! hope the little guy made it!!


----------



## felicitycp (Aug 5, 2010)

I never realised such a awful thing could happen. Thank you for posting such an informative thread, I have just had pups, so you could have saved my pups. Thank you so much. 

I do hope he pulled through :thumbup:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hi,

Thank you felicitycp, i hope this thread helps other people 

Herbie made a very good recovery, although he may always have a bit of scarring, only time will tell. He has gone to a wonderful couple who my mum know very well, where he is an only dog and being spoilt rotten!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you felicitycp, i hope this thread helps other people
> 
> Herbie made a very good recovery, although he may always have a bit of scarring, only time will tell. He has gone to a wonderful couple who my mum know very well, where he is an only dog and being spoilt rotten!


Do you have any pictures of him now?!


----------



## vilnius (Aug 17, 2010)

nic101 said:


> how can people be so thoughtless and stupid?!?!?


Oh yes they can... 
But in this situation, I think it's not enough to say 'don't visit other litters same day' it should be explained *WHY*. 
I would not think of risk to infect puppies myself, because of the lack of information...
I am glad your puppy is ok now and I am glad that I know now a bit of Dos and Don'ts.

Now there are few more questions bothering me:
1. When do puppies get their vaccination? Maybe it's better to visit a puppy after all necessary shots have been made?
2. Can a puppy get infected with a flu or any other human desease?
3. When a puppy is old enough and ready to meet first strangers?


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

As i think i said on this thread, we always explain WHY. But either way, if you're going to someones home and they ask you not to do somehting, its disrespectful to ignore that IMO.

Pups cant be neutered before 8 weeks (at least by my vet) and we liked to have homes secured by then so it is difficult to avoid visitors, which is why most breeders have a few simple "rules" to abide by.

Not sure whether they can get flu, i doubt it though...

We wont have visitors before 4 weeks for our pups.



Havent recieved any pics of Herbie as unfortunately his new owners arent too good with computers!


----------



## vilnius (Aug 17, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> As i think i said on this thread, we always explain WHY. But either way, if you're going to someones home and they ask you not to do somehting, its disrespectful to ignore that IMO.


sorry, I guess I missed that 'why' part :blushing:
anyway, my point was that when you know the reason why not do something, you will remember easier what was told not to do...


----------

